# re-proofing Goretex



## Lerch (13 Jan 2006)

So as some may know, Goretex wears out after use and loses it's proofing. 
Does anyone know how to re-proof jackets, etc..? I've heard there were chemicals that you put in while washing, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (13 Jan 2006)

Sorry. I've washed mine plenty and have never had a problem, nor loss of repelancy.


----------



## PViddy (13 Jan 2006)

Ya,

Go to your local outdoors store and pick up some Goretex wash, Nikwax is good  http://www.mec.ca/Products/product_detail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524441893793&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=2534374302698657&bmUID=1137160067951 

Then you will want to dry the item on high heat, as this helps in a recharging of sorts of the gortex fabric.

hope this helps.


cheers

PV


----------



## Farmboy (13 Jan 2006)

Like said above you can wash it in stuff that will restore the Goretex or spray stuff on after you take it out of the dryer.

 http://www.oneshottactical.com/merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=oneshot&Product_Code=AC-RWSFO&Category_Code=AC


----------



## fourninerzero (13 Jan 2006)

Ive used Nikwax lots on my goretex stuff, as well as their other products for down sleeping bags, ect. The stuff works well for maintaining water proofness and such.


----------



## GO!!! (13 Jan 2006)

I've also used Nikwax, it is good for maintenance, but if you are already losing repellancy, trade it in, it's too late.

When you get a new Gore-tex garment, dry it on HIGH heat for a half hour or so, it causes the gore -tex spray to bond more tightly to the fabric, and will make it last longer. 

Then use Nikwax.


----------



## Lerch (15 Jan 2006)

Thanks for all the info guys, I'm gonna make a few calls around to local sporting shops ;D


----------

